# iptv fernsehn von arcor/t-com im vlc player

## pieter_parker

iptv ist eine tolle sache, nur gefaellt mir daran ueberhaupt nicht das arcor / t-com einem so eine daemliche settopbox aufs auge drueckt und es nur mit diesem geraet  guckbar sein soll

hat jemmand damit schon erfahrungen gemacht ob und wie das im vlc player funktioniert ?

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

schau dir das mal an: http://www.onlinekosten.de/forum/showthread.php?t=90689

MfG. Stefan

----------

## pieter_parker

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 03.02.2007, 16:11
> 
> Hallo,
> ...

 

naja .. das ist ja das eigetnliche problem

----------

## pieter_parker

das iptv funktioniert irgerndwie ueber drm, ist im linux soetwas auch moeglich ?

----------

## pieter_parker

ist im linux drm moeglich ?

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> ist im linux drm moeglich ?

 

dazu ein aus dem zusammenhang gerissenes zitat unseres vordenkers Linus Torvalds: "DRM is Perfectly OK with Linux"  :Wink: 

ein bisschen flame war gibts auch hier: http://www.golem.de/0304/25216.html

inwieweit VLC oder sonstiges plugins oder ähnliches dafür bereitstellt weiß ich nicht.

mfg

----------

